# Pelican gun case



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've never had one before, and know they are about as good as you can buy. 

So, I'm in the process of ordering a custom-built one for my 9mm SIG P226 threaded barrel Tac-Ops, it's SureFire light and a total of eight magazines.

It's going to have a lift-out top tray (for the gun / light and two mags) and the bottom will hold a total of six add'l. mags and a spare non-threaded barrel. It's going to be custom cut to fit the gun and it's extras. 

I'm just sitting here twiddling my thumbs, waiting for them to call, and say all is okay and they are proceeding with the case. :mrgreen:


----------



## Vodoun da Vinci (Apr 6, 2007)

Good stuff...congrats!

I have several Pelican cases here for guns but none of them are custom made. Used to make and ship custom cutlery all over the world and every knife/sword shipped in a Pelican case. They are indestructible and seem to protect everything in them, be that cameras, guns, or knives to the highest degree. I'd love to see a pix of yer new custom case when you get it as I have considered having cases made by them.

Good luck and I hope the wait is short!

VooDoo


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

They're like gun safes. It's hard to part with gun money when it's not a gun. Either way, once you buy a Pelican case, you'll wonder why you waited so long to do it!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Half the fun is doing it yourself... I customized my case for my Tac Ops.









Did one for my rifle as well...









You're gonna love having a nice case Paratrooper.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TAPnRACK said:


> Half the fun is doing it yourself... I customized my case for my Tac Ops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanted a case that was pretty much indestructible. I won't be doing this for all my handguns obviously, but my SIG Tac-Ops is a bit out of the ordinary. I figured if I was to do it for just one gun, the SIG is the one.

Case colors available are black, green and desert tan. I'm going to go with the tan.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

CPD Industries (Pelican Case) sent me an attachment via e-mail and it's a go. I couldn't get in the case in brown, so will have to settle for black. Gun / light, extra magazine and spare barrel, will reside in top lift-out shelf. 

Underneath, the add'l. six magazines will reside, as well as a cut-out for a small bag of rechargeable desiccant.

The case will measure 12x9x4.5".


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Just an update. Got the case lay-out plan today via e-mail. Looked very good, so I had to respond that it was okay to proceed with the case. 

Kind of surprised that it takes so long to get a custom case made. But, I guess that they want to make sure it's perfect and that something hasn't been over-looked. 

I'm hoping that within a week or so, they'll ship it out. :smt041


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Got word that it shipped out today, and should be here Thursday. The company has been great to work with, and assisted me in the order process to insure the case is exactly the way I wanted it. 

Since I don't have a clue as to posting pics on this forum, hopefully someone will help me out a little.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Got word that it shipped out today, and should be here Thursday. The company has been great to work with, and assisted me in the order process to insure the case is exactly the way I wanted it.
> 
> Since I don't have a clue as to posting pics on this forum, hopefully someone will help me out a little.


_Photo and image hosting, free photo galleries, photo editing_

some use flikr

_Welcome to Flickr - Photo Sharing_


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

The case arrived last Thursday. They did a great job planning the lay-out and making the cut-outs for the gun and it's extras. 

All in all, I couldn't be happier with it. :smt023


----------

